#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Röntgenreizbestrahlung >

## Malu

Hatte von euch schon jemand diese Therapie bei Daumensattel-, Handgelenkarthrose?
Wenn ja, wie häufig und mit welchem Erfolg?

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Malu,
ich habe selbst zwar alle möglichen Arthrosen. Trotzdem würde ich meinen, daß eine Röntgenreizbestrahlung vielleicht so was ähnliches wäre, wie mit "Kanonen nach Spatzen schießen"? Wir bekommen noch genügend Strahlungen ab, ohne es zu wissen und zu merken. Da muss es dieses vielleicht nicht auch noch sein.
Um Mißverständnisse auszuschließen: Ich bin kein ängstlicher Mensch und fürchte nicht, von allem "getroffen" zu werden. Aber man muß dies ja auch nicht "suchen".
Herzlichst
Ruhebärbele :Cry:

----------


## Malu

Hallo Ruhebärbele, 
ich bin auch nicht "süchtig" nach Strahlung, aber mir geht es darum, eine weitere Möglichkeit zur Schmerzbehandlung zu finden. Cortison-Injektionen helfen nur vorübergehend und Schmerzmittel will ich auch nicht bis zu den berühmten 
"Kanonen auf Spatzen" ausreizen. Mit 15mg Meloxicam komme ich nicht mehr hin.
Die Röntgenreizbestrahlung hilft zwar auch nicht bei jedem (wie so oft hört man beide Seiten), aber einen Versuch wollte ich schon machen.
Deshalb meine Frage hier: wer hat eigene Erfahrungen?   
Für dich als kleine Info: Röntgenstrahlen gegen Schmerz | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Visite - Medizin - Schmerz  Röntgenstrahlen: Interview | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A - Z - Visite - Videos 
Vielleicht würde es dir auch helfen, keine Ahnung, wie stark deine Schmerzen sind. 
LG Malu

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Malu,
keiner kennt des Andern Schmerz. Auch nicht der Arzt.
Mir reicht es auf jeden Fall. Ich bin sehr schmerzempfindlich, aber nicht wehleidig. Deshalb ertrage ich schon einen Stiefel. Aber manchmal halt auch fast nicht mehr.
Sprich mit Deinem Arzt. Er wird Dich schon richtig beraten.
Liebe Grüße
Ruhebärbele

----------

